# Wii games, any decent ones out there?



## Sunray (Aug 30, 2008)

I've not really looked for ages so has there been any a-list games released for this?


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 30, 2008)

Mario Galaxy was sweet, as was Super Paper Mario. My dad still has my Wii, he won't let me have it back


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2008)

Wii Fit!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2008)

The best ever video game is on the Wii: Resident Evil 4!


----------



## Sunray (Sep 1, 2008)

Played and finished all the above except Wii : Fit which is never going into my games collection.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Played and finished all the above except Wii : Fit which is never going into my games collection.




Then no, not really.

Sorry.


It is annoying me too - I like my Wii and want to play it more, but like all Nintendo home consoles since the N64, quality games are few and far between.

Oh - did you play Okami yet? Not worth it if you have already dusted it on the PS2, but if you haven't, it is a great game.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 1, 2008)

Zelda, Mario Galaxy and Wii Fit FTW.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2008)

star wars : force unleashed is coming out on the 19th of this month


----------



## ymu (Sep 1, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii is aces. 

Not really my types of games, but Scarface and Manhunt make good use of the controllers.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wii is Wubbish.

Got about 30 games, most played less than a handful of times.

Ours only gets used when one the little uns mates come round, I'm considering getting rid. 

Mrs wants WiiFit for her birthday but that'll be the same, play it a few times then it'll sit gathering dust.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 1, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> star wars : force unleashed is coming out on the 19th of this month




Played the PS3 demo and was pretty underwhelmed.

Maybe the Wii-mote will revive it a bit?


----------



## ymu (Sep 1, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Wii is Wubbish.
> 
> Got about 30 games, most played less than a handful of times.
> 
> ...


I don't really get this. Is it just because some blockbusters aren't available for it?

Otherwise, I just don't get it. The controllers can be used exactly like "normal" ones - ie control stick and buttons, or an actual classic controller - so there's not much difference with a normal console, although some games don't give enough options for different controller set ups (Mario Kart has 4).

It's also fair to say that the FPS's haven't all done a good job with the control scheme using the wiimote pointer - some work much better than others. But most FPS players seem to prefer PC to console anyway, and some I've spoken to who have tried the Wii reckon it's better than most console controls once you get used to it.

I'm just puzzled really. When the boy came home with a Wii I thought it'd end up being as limited by the control system as the eye-toy, but it's not. I really don't get the issue.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 1, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Wii is Wubbish.
> 
> Got about 30 games, most played less than a handful of times.
> 
> ...



Beg to differ mate. Our Wii is played mainly by me and sprog, and it is definitely great for when friends come round, but we all love it. And my wii fit is used 6 days a week, and two of my mates bought it too after seeing mine! We are all using it (and getting competitive about who is getting the high scores and the different coloured pigs.  I hate exercise, but its a million times easier to do if I don't have to drag myself out to a gym first.


----------



## poului (Sep 1, 2008)

*yi6yujhpuyi*

The Wii is the greatest console since the SNES.

Part2 ought to be shot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2008)

My flatmate has just got Mariokart - I don't see the appeal, but they love it. I think it's the most boring popular video game ever - I don't like the throwback graphics, I don't like the annoying arcade music, I don't like the repetition.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> My flatmate has just got Mariokart - I don't see the appeal, but they love it. I think it's the most boring popular video game ever - I don't like the throwback graphics, I don't like the annoying arcade music, I don't like the repetition.



I don't like being trounced at it by my kid.


----------



## ymu (Sep 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> My flatmate has just got Mariokart - I don't see the appeal, but they love it. I think it's the most boring popular video game ever - I don't like the throwback graphics, I don't like the annoying arcade music, I don't like the repetition.


That's exactly what I thought when the boy downloaded it. I refused to play much for ages. But I relented, and it's actually an excellent driving game. The physics are very good and skill is much more important than you realise at first - and tactics much more critical. There are bikes as well as karts in the Wii version - 18 of each - and they handle quite differently - so there's a lot to do with 32 courses to choose from. The characters also affect the vehicle stats, adding more variety. The unlocks are worth working for too. And the online set-up is good.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Sep 3, 2008)

wii is very cool i love the ski jump


----------



## blooper (Sep 4, 2008)

The Wii is shit. Once you get past the novelty controller, you're left with an outdated graphics engine with about 5 good games. I got rid of mine sharpish. This thread is testament to this, 'any good games in the last 8 months?' 'Er, not really, no'.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 4, 2008)

blooper said:


> The Wii is shit. Once you get past the novelty controller, you're left with an outdated graphics engine with about 5 good games. I got rid of mine sharpish. This thread is testament to this, 'any good games in the last 8 months?' 'Er, not really, no'.



Yeah, whatever.


----------



## blooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yeah, whatever.



 It's not like I've insulted a member of your family or something!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 4, 2008)

blooper said:


> It's not like I've insulted a member of your family or something!



Never said it was, I just think it was a boring comment, that's all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2008)

You know what I really love about the Wii....spinning the earth in the forecast channel, the little black cat that follows your pointer as you wait for the news channel to update, entering funny little Mii's into the contest channel and rating ones that others have submitted, watching Hairy Bakers through iPlayer on the internet channel, sitting down with my daughter and voting on all sorts of silly questions on the Wii vote channel, the blue glow when a message arrives, the look of joy on my daughters face as she beats me in bowling yet again...  

If I want to play a good FPS or play Geometry Wars then I'll boot up the Xbox 360, which is a great machine. But the Wii is completely different, it has it's own joys and cannot be compared to anything else.


----------



## blooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Never said it was, I just think it was a boring comment, that's all.



Because it opposes your view?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 4, 2008)

blooper said:


> Because it opposes your view?



Nope. I just thought it was a bit of a pointless post on a thread asking for game recomendations.


----------



## ymu (Sep 4, 2008)

Why do people get so tribal about consoles? A Playstation fanboy mate of ours took it almost as a personal insult when we got the Wii - we have a PS2 and a PSP, but owning a Wii offends his sensibilities.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 4, 2008)

Weird innit?

we have both too


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> My flatmate has just got Mariokart - I don't see the appeal, but they love it. I think it's the most boring popular video game ever - I don't like the throwback graphics, *I don't like the annoying arcade music*, I don't like the repetition.



My ringtone is the music that comes on when you win a race. 

The thing I love about Mario Kart is that you can be losing really badly and then in the last few hundred yards of the last lap, come through to win. And then laugh at your mates. It's definitely a multiplayer game.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 4, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> My ringtone is the music that comes on when you win a race.
> 
> The thing I love about Mario Kart is that you can be losing really badly and then in the last few hundred yards of the last lap, come through to win. And then laugh at your mates. It's definitely a multiplayer game.



Yes, my mate came round to have a go when we first got ours. She is 50, and had never played a video game (as she calls them) in her life. She whipped my ass at bowling and tennis, and then went out and bought herself a wii straight after. Can't see that happening with a PSP.

I can't be arsed with the playstation, I don't have time to get into all those hugely complicated games. My husband loves it though, so that's fair enough (it keeps him off my Wii).


----------



## ymu (Sep 4, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> The thing I love about Mario Kart is that you can be losing really badly and then in the last few hundred yards of the last lap, come through to win. And then laugh at your mates. It's definitely a multiplayer game.


It's pretty addictive as a single-player game. I ruined my hands unlocking that bloody nitrocycle.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2009)

Man, we're having a fucking hoot with the Wii Fit. It's brilliant!


----------



## dooley (Feb 7, 2009)

zack and wiki is pretty underrated


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

dooley said:


> zack and wiki is pretty underrated



Don't rate that at all tbh. Played it a few times and it's sat in the box since. I have found Puzzle Quest summat about warlords. I like that. It's been played virtually every day since purchase and I'm now at level 50 and building up strength to go after the final baddie


----------



## dooley (Feb 8, 2009)

nah? it seemed like the perfect wii game to me - a mix of zelda, mario and monkey island. good use of the controller too


----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Never said it was, I just think it was a boring comment, that's all.



Perfectly valid comment to make and I see that there are still no games, apart from a PS2 port Okami, that I would consider A list or genuinely original titles.  

So much so that I've not switched my Wii on in 8 months and have bought a 360 which I'm much happier with.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 8, 2009)

I've recently bought Rayman TV party (but I'm too knackered to play it) and pickmin.  Pikmin is the only game i've ever truly loved, so it's ace to see it tarted up for the wii.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the wii party. Been playing mario kart and super mario galaxy. Oh and Super Smash Bros Brawl or whatever it's actually called. That's lots of fun.
I was given Zelda so that's queued up. Sports and Play are fun but I sit out due to disability


----------



## souljacker (Feb 8, 2009)

Guitar Hero!! Its fucking ace!!!!


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2009)

No More Heroes is um... quirky.

Like it though.  Proper old school computer game.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 8, 2009)

House of the Dead is out next week, and looks pretty cool.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2009)

Warioware Smooth Wares is great and Super Mario Galaxy is ace, though I had to give up quite early as it's very difficult


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 11, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Perfectly valid comment to make and I see that there are still no games, apart from a PS2 port Okami, that I would consider A list or genuinely original titles.
> 
> So much so that I've not switched my Wii on in 8 months and have bought a 360 which I'm much happier with.



Who needs A list titles when you've got Cooking Mama?


----------



## THINK! (Feb 11, 2009)

There was a woman on the radio this morning saying that Caravans were a pain in the arse because they took up too much space on the road.

This thread is at a very similar level.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

THINK! said:


> There was a woman on the radio this morning saying that Caravans were a pain in the arse because they took up too much space on the road.
> 
> This thread is at a very similar level.



Take a different route?


----------



## Malawi (Feb 11, 2009)

drag0n said:


> Take a different route?



How do you know what road they are going to be on?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 11, 2009)

Mariokart is a great game although hate it sometimes for the opposite reason quoted before, that in the last lap you can be 200 yards in the lead only to be overtaken by everone at the last second!

Just got Paper Mario for my eldest, she loves it, intersting combo of 2d and 3d, slightly dissappointing retro graphics though. Good game play though, nice puzzle element, not too hard for kids.

I got Call of Duty WaW with a gun thing, finished the SP, not played MP but have it on PC and play on there most nights. Probaly gonna sell it soon. Graphics not up to much, playability ok but hard to get used to after using PC controls. Having said that once I got used to controls it got a bit too easy, PC version was hard throughout, died way more on that.

Overall I like it, 1st console I ever owned, mostly for the kids [LOl, aint they all] I think that the full potenetial hasn't quite been met with the games i've played. I would like to play Mario Galaxy.. that looks fab

Cheers
Mumbles274


----------



## selamlar (Feb 11, 2009)

Raving Rabbids 1 and 3 are all good.  As is Zelda.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 11, 2009)

Malawi said:


> How do you know what road they are going to be on?



~You know they'll be on the Nintendo road now~


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the state of Wii games and its hard to understand given that its sold shed loads. 

If you look at the list of reviews of Wii games on Gamespot and sort by score, you will see that there are only 6 games in the top 20 that were made in 2008.  The rest are from 2007 or earlier.  That list also includes old refreshed Nintendo games like Super Mario Bro 3 from the SNES.

This is disastrous IMO good games sell consoles.  I reckon that its going to the grave earlier than anyone ever expected.  The only reason Nintendo are not fucked right now is that they made a small profit on the console.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 16, 2009)

Your opinion doesn't really count for that much though, does it? Nintendo have a massive user base, makes a small profit on each console and continue to rack up lucrative, huge sales of games and peripherals, struggling to meet demand (wii fit anyone?). It's a great example of a company thinking slightly differently and opening up a new and profitable market sector - occasional game players rather than serious darkened room gamers.

Compare that to the efforts of the Xbox. A console burdened by terrible design and a fail rate close to 10X that of its competitors (30% returns!), with MS losing on every console sold, plus a returns bill of close to $1billion. The only reason that MS could survive is that it pitted some of its massive (excess profit generated) monopoly cash reserves to stay in the market, hoping for game sales to make up the shortfall eventually. The division's only beginning to turn a slight profit now. The whole thing stinks of scant respect for the customer, repeatedly releasing a faulty product.  Or the PS3, hamstrung by high R&D and component costs and now a prohibitive exchange rate.

I think history will be very kind on the wii and Nintendo's change of strategy. It's a huge success story, returning some fun back to gaming and the console market.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^^^

You would have thought they would have learned from the N64 and the Cube eh.

The SNES seems to be the exception to this, but I have grown used to the lean pickings as far as quality releases on a Nintendo console is concerned.

I haven't bought a Wii game in fucking ages and I can't see too much on the horizon likely to change that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Your opinion doesn't really count for that much though, does it? Nintendo have a massive user base, makes a small profit on each console and continue to rack up lucrative, huge sales of games and peripherals, struggling to meet demand (wii fit anyone?). It's a great example of a company thinking slightly differently and opening up a new and profitable market sector - occasional game players rather than serious darkened room gamers.
> 
> Compare that to the efforts of the Xbox. A console burdened by terrible design and a fail rate close to 10X that of its competitors (30% returns!), with MS losing on every console sold, plus a returns bill of close to $1billion. The only reason that MS could survive is that it pitted some of its massive (excess profit generated) monopoly cash reserves to stay in the market, hoping for game sales to make up the shortfall eventually. The division's only beginning to turn a slight profit now. The whole thing stinks of scant respect for the customer, repeatedly releasing a faulty product.  Or the PS3, hamstrung by high R&D and component costs and now a prohibitive exchange rate.
> 
> I think history will be very kind on the wii and Nintendo's change of strategy. It's a huge success story, returning some fun back to gaming and the console market.



Disregarding your bizarre bias, you do have a valid point. Problem is, 360 gamers are rewarded with A-grade titles month after month, whilst Wii gamers have been left with bugger all to get excited about for a year.

Perfect for family and party gaming, shite for your common or garden computer game fan. A real shame that they couldn't get the balance right... but then did they ever want to? Their strategy was to make a family fun box, which worked amazingly well. Why should they care that traditional gamers are left wanting? They have the 360 and the PS3!

Personally, I think Nintendo have started a new genre of console that sits seperately to the 360 and the PS3. Graphics don't mean much, neither do titles. As long as you can pull it out of it's box when you've had a few drinks at your dinner party, and jump around like muppets, who cares if the games are basic and nothing good's been released in months?

My Dad is a good example. The tight bugger would never even deign to pick up a joypad when asked to play with me or my brother on the Master System or Snes. Now he's bought a Wii. He's got Sports and Tiger Woods 07 (it was cheaper than 08 or 09). He's perfectly happy, why should he care about other games?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> You would have thought they would have learned from the N64 and the Cube eh.
> 
> ...



The last game I bought was Mario Kart, haven't bought anything for the Wii since. In fact got a 360 because there were types of games I wanted to play the Wii wasn't doing enough of (that and no decent online play)...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> My Dad is a good example. The tight bugger would never even deign to pick up a joypad when asked to play with me or my brother on the Master System or Snes. Now he's bought a Wii. He's got Sports and Tiger Woods 07 (it was cheaper than 08 or 09). He's perfectly happy, why should he care about other games?



But that's the thing, Nintendo have said countless times they aren't interested in typical gamers anymore, the age of Nintendo as we used to experience (NES, SNES and to a certain extent N64) is over. 

They've said they may not even may games in future, they just make whatever will make them money to the best of their ability, hence them once being a card maker...gamers with fond memories really need to realise that and seek their thrills elsewhere if the Wii is doing it for them.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 16, 2009)

I enjoyed The Simpsons game, Mario galaxy (not as much, lost interest as its so big, whereas The Simpsons game was challenging in different ways on each level which kept it interesting) Me and my daughter have fun with wii fit and Rayman raving rabbits 1 and 2. I have Tombraider but not had time to give it much of a go yet.
Overall I would say its a great console for kids especially, but not solely.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's the problem for Nintendo.

Games make them money.  People who buy the console and then maybe 1 or 2 games, occasionally getting it out when the friends come round does not make them a lot of money.  Many people have been happy with just Wii sports.

People like me and others who like quality games will buy a steady stream of games for years.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> But that's the thing, Nintendo have said countless times they aren't interested in typical gamers anymore, the age of Nintendo as we used to experience (NES, SNES and to a certain extent N64) is over.
> 
> They've said they may not even may games in future, they just make whatever will make them money to the best of their ability, hence them once being a card maker...gamers with fond memories really need to realise that and seek their thrills elsewhere if the Wii is doing it for them.



I doubt there are many gamers alive who can remember when Nintendo was just a card company, it was a long long time ago and Nintendo have been in the game industry a lot longer than any of their current competitors.

Nintendo have always been about in house game development and IP, they've always struggled with 3rd party support. It'd be a shame if they moved away from that in house development as a high percentage of my most fondly remembered games are Nintendo ones, I can't see it myself though they may shift to more 'casual' games, but they will still be in house and made with all the same attention to detail and charm you'd expect from a Nintendo game. All the best, and biggest selling, games on the Wii are in house - they'd be mad to stop it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Here's the problem for Nintendo.
> 
> Games make them money.  People who buy the console and then maybe 1 or 2 games, occasionally getting it out when the friends come round does not make them a lot of money.  Many people have been happy with just Wii sports.
> 
> People like me and others who like quality games will buy a steady stream of games for years.



The big factor you're missing is Nintendo make money on the Wii, Sony and MS lose or just about break even on their consoles. Nintendo have cheated the standard console business model (sell console at a loss/make money back via software) by selling old tech under the guise of new gameplay...Nintendo are making money on both hardware and software.


----------



## newme (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Here's the problem for Nintendo.
> 
> Games make them money.  People who buy the console and then maybe 1 or 2 games, occasionally getting it out when the friends come round does not make them a lot of money.  Many people have been happy with just Wii sports.
> 
> People like me and others who like quality games will buy a steady stream of games for years.



Whys that a problem? Theyve opened up a massive market of occasional gamers that actually bought a console when they never would have done before and made a profit on everything. Wii was the only console Ive bought since N64, mainly cos I failed to see what damn near every other console in existence since then has improved on a pc in almost any way whatsoever. Sony havent had a penny, Microsoft havent had a penny, Nintendo had the profit a game system, multiple control pads and a couple of games. 

Which is probably a similar situation, albeit with different reasons behind it, for a massive segment of the population that actually went out and bought the thing. Hell just about everyone I know with kids has one, a lot of peoples parents appear to have them including my dad who hasnt bothered with games since the SNES was about.

Yet to think of a console that has actually managed to have a continous stream of games that were actually all of a good quality, with any replay value. Sure there maybe more coming out for certain consoles than others, but generally the pattern seemed to be buy spend a few weeks on it, find its completed and have no further interest and a useless piece of plastic taking up space. The Wii has a hell of a lot more replay value in it, making it better value to the majority of consumers for it who dont want to find they need to splurge every few weeks on something new cos the last release was only worth playing until completed.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the Wii is in for a good year, plenty of AAA titles finally coming out for the system as developers last year decided the Wii's lifetime will quite easily compare with the 360 and PS3. So we should finally get some really good 3rd party titles.

House of the dead & deadly creatures which have already been released. 

MadWorld has no UK date yet, but is out on March in the US and looks like a true gore fest, specially written for Wii with crazy two colour tone graphics. (check it out, it will all make sense) Then there's: Dead Rising, Muramassa, Sonic & The Black Knight, Call OF Duty Modern Warfare 2, The Conduit, (superb looking sci fi FPS) Red Steel 2 which rumours sound like will use Wii Motion plus for the sword fighting bits. Sin & Punishment 2, EA Sports Tennis (again probably use wii motion plus so should be pretty good.) Hopefulyl Pro Evo 2009 will be even better than the 08 game, which imo re-defined how footie games should be played. Punch Out (remember the old NES version, finally getting a remake) Wii Sports Resort, which will the first title to use wii motion plus. If you like RPG's then Arc Rise Fantasia is looking great. A new Rune Factory. NO Street Fighter IV on Wii, but hopefully Ubisoft will come up trumps with their Ninja Turtles Fighter game.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 16, 2009)

cybershot said:


> I think the Wii is in for a good year, plenty of AAA titles finally coming out for the system as developers last year decided the Wii's lifetime will quite easily compare with the 360 and PS3. So we should finally get some really good 3rd party titles.
> 
> House of the dead & deadly creatures which have already been released.
> 
> MadWorld has no UK date yet, but is out on March in the US and looks like a true gore fest, specially written for Wii with crazy two colour tone graphics. (check it out, it will all make sense) Then there's: Dead Rising, Muramassa, Sonic & The Black Knight, Call OF Duty Modern Warfare 2, The Conduit, (superb looking sci fi FPS) Red Steel 2 which rumours sound like will use Wii Motion plus for the sword fighting bits. Sin & Punishment 2, EA Sports Tennis (again probably use wii motion plus so should be pretty good.) Hopefulyl Pro Evo 2009 will be even better than the 08 game, which imo re-defined how footie games should be played. Punch Out (remember the old NES version, finally getting a remake) Wii Sports Resort, which will the first title to use wii motion plus. If you like RPG's then Arc Rise Fantasia is looking great. A new Rune Factory. NO Street Fighter IV on Wii, but hopefully Ubisoft will come up trumps with their Ninja Turtles Fighter game.




Virtua Tennis has just been announced for Wii too.

e2a I'd forgotten about Punch Out, it looks really good.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2009)

cybershot said:


> I think the Wii is in for a good year, plenty of AAA titles finally coming out for the system as developers last year decided the Wii's lifetime will quite easily compare with the 360 and PS3. So we should finally get some really good 3rd party titles.
> 
> House of the dead & deadly creatures which have already been released.
> 
> MadWorld has no UK date yet, but is out on March in the US and looks like a true gore fest, specially written for Wii with crazy two colour tone graphics. (check it out, it will all make sense) Then there's: Dead Rising, Muramassa, Sonic & The Black Knight, Call OF Duty Modern Warfare 2, The Conduit, (superb looking sci fi FPS) Red Steel 2 which rumours sound like will use Wii Motion plus for the sword fighting bits. Sin & Punishment 2, EA Sports Tennis (again probably use wii motion plus so should be pretty good.) Hopefulyl Pro Evo 2009 will be even better than the 08 game, which imo re-defined how footie games should be played. Punch Out (remember the old NES version, finally getting a remake) Wii Sports Resort, which will the first title to use wii motion plus. If you like RPG's then Arc Rise Fantasia is looking great. A new Rune Factory. NO Street Fighter IV on Wii, but hopefully Ubisoft will come up trumps with their Ninja Turtles Fighter game.



That list makes me think its more dead than I originally thought.


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Feb 18, 2009)

wait for Madworld, that games going to be immense!....


----------



## Addy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, MadWorld looks like a great take on destructive gaming 

Recently downloaded Twinstrike Operation Thunderstorm.
Quite an addictive Helecopter Shoot-em-up game.

What we really need is a Mario Kart New Tracks Package.


----------



## newme (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunray said:


> That list makes me think its more dead than I originally thought.



lol whats so great on other consoles that isnt done far better on a pc?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 18, 2009)

Dead Space: Extraction is looking pretty impressive. Same sort of vain as house of the dead: overkill.

http://uk.wii.ign.com/dor/objects/14320036/dead-space/videos/deadspace_wiitrailer_021709.html


----------



## XR75 (Feb 18, 2009)

half_eaten_arm said:


> wait for Madworld, that games going to be immense!....



Only because almost everything else on the Wii is either cloned from the gamecube or aimed at dribblers.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2009)

on that note, EA confirms Tiger Woods 2010 will have wii motion plus controls. 09 version on the Wii was already the best version, so expect the 360 and PS3 versions to blown out the water now. Who cares if the graphics don't look so good if the gameplay is excellent. 

People who say the gameplay on the Wii is crap, just need to look a bit harder for the better quality games out there and there are plenty of them! It's problem is it's been flooded with shite too, although there's been a lot of industry bosses from the bigger studios now voicing their concerns at the smaller companies for putting out so much crap, and not only that, re badging the same software two or three times under different names.


----------



## XR75 (Feb 19, 2009)

cybershot said:


> It's problem is it's been flooded with shite too, although there's been a lot of industry bosses from the bigger studios now voicing their concerns at the smaller companies for putting out so much crap, and not only that, re badging the same software two or three times under different names.



Ironic considering that's exactly what they do themselves.


----------



## pk (Feb 19, 2009)

De Blob is a wickedly addictive game.







Not only kid friendly (and pretty easy for any child from 5 or so up) but you can't stop playing it!!

Good fun and nice gameplay, highly recommended!

Amazon review here - 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-rev...ts=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

If you have kids between 4 and 12 or so, this game is essential, basically.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 19, 2009)

newme said:


> lol whats so great on other consoles that isnt done far better on a pc?





Prince of Persia is better on a 360 due to the controller being better suited, but its not relevant to my original point.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 19, 2009)

Addy said:


> Yeah, MadWorld looks like a great take on destructive gaming
> 
> Recently downloaded Twinstrike Operation Thunderstorm.
> Quite an addictive Helecopter Shoot-em-up game.
> ...



The last Wii game I bothered downloading was the latest _House Of The Dead_ game, and before that was _Wii Music_ on it's scene release; I haven't even burned either yet nevermind played them - it says something about the state of a console's games when I've not even bothered sticking two supposedly decent titles on a blank DVD yet, while I wouldn't waste my bandwidth/a 10p DVD on 95% of their titles.

Conversely with the 360 I download maybe half the stuff that comes out, despite them taking up a more expensive dual layer DVD. And I get a bit excited when I see new scene releases up on Newsgroups/Blackcats Games - with the Wii, viewing the game titles themselves are enough to make me think "Meh"...


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know what your saying, most titles are meh!!!
If you get a couple of Verb DVD-RW's the Wii has no issues with them, so you can make a keep or dump decision with only your bandwith wasted.
House of the dead is pretty good, but not 1 for the kids due to all the motherfucker and suck my cock bitch vocals in the intro.

I'm still having great fun playing World of Goo though.


----------

